# μακία βλάστηση, μακκία βλάστηση = maquis shrubland



## nickel (Mar 24, 2013)

Τους θυμάστε τους Μακί; Όσοι δεν διαβάζαμε ιστορία, τους μαθαίναμε από τον κινηματογράφο: ήταν οι Γάλλοι αντιστασιακοί στη διάρκεια του Δεύτερου Παγκόσμιου, οι οποίοι για κάποιο λόγο φορούσαν πάντα μπερεδάκι. Μετά ξεχάσαμε τις πολεμικές ταινίες, ήρθαν οι μαθητικές κινητοποιήσεις, με αποτέλεσμα το ΛΝΕΓ να μην έχει τους Μακί, αλλά να έχει τη Μ.Α.ΚΙ. «Μαθητική Ανεξάρτητη Κίνηση». 

Αυτόν τον καιρό έχω πέσει μερικές φορές πάνω στη *μακκία βλάστηση* (σήμερα τη βρήκα εδώ), οπότε ιδού:

*μακκία*
η· (βοτ.) τύπος σκληρόφυλλης πλατύφυλλης θαμνώδους διάπλασης, που αποτελείται κυρίως από αείφυλλους θάμνους με δερματώδη φύλλα και από μικρά δένδρα.
(ΠαπΛεξ)

*Maquis* (French) or *macchia* (Italian: _macchia Mediterranea_) is a shrubland biome in the Mediterranean region, typically consisting of densely growing evergreen shrubs such as holm oak, Kermes Oak, tree heath, strawberry tree, sage, juniper, buckthorn, spurge olive and myrtle. It is found throughout the Mediterranean Basin, including most of coastal Italy, southern France, southern Spain, southern Portugal, Lebanon, Sardinia, Corsica, and elsewhere.

It is similar to the English heath in many aspects, but with taller shrubs, typically 2–4 m high as opposed to 0.2–1 m for heath. Similar habitat types exist in North America, South Africa and Australia, and are known as chaparral, fynbos and kwongan, respectively, although the kinds of shrubs indigenous to these other habitats are different.

Although maquis is by definition natural, its appearance in many places is due to destruction of forest cover, mainly by frequent burning that prevents young trees from maturing. It tends otherwise to grow in arid, rocky areas where only drought-resistant plants are likely to prosper.

The word comes from the plural of Italian _macchia _(English "thicket"). The extremely dense nature of maquis made it ideal cover for bandits and guerrillas, who used it to shelter from the authorities. It is from this meaning that the Second World War French resistance movement, the Maquis, derived its name. In Italian _darsi alla macchia_ means "becoming a fugitive".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maquis_shrubland

Εκτός που έλυσα την απορία μου για αυτή τη μακία, δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι χαρά έκανα που ανακάλυψα πώς πήραν οι Μακί το όνομά τους. Τόση χαρά που παραλίγο να ξεχάσω να πω ότι εμείς δεν έχουμε κανέναν λόγο να κρατάμε δύο -κ- στη λέξη από την Κορσική: 
*maquis* Fr., ‘brushwood, scrub’, ad. Corsican It. _macchia _thicket, _macchia_, f. L. _macula_ spot. (OED)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 24, 2013)

Τραβάω μια κλωστή από το νήμα και πάω αλλού (κι ελπίζω να μην κάνω... μακία) :inno:

Οι Μακί φορούσαν τον βάσκικο μπερέ.

Εδώ μια σύντομη ιστορία του μπερέ που... κρατάει τη σκούφια του από την αρχαία Ελλάδα! 

Θαρρώ όμως ότι ο πιο διάσημος μπερές της ιστορίες είναι αυτός εδώ. 






Και τώρα θα μπει ο Δαεμάνος να βάλει The ballad of the Green Berets για να συμπληρωθεί ο οφτοπικισμός. :devil:


----------



## Marinos (Mar 24, 2013)

Νίκελ, τώρα ανακάλυψες ότι οι μακί βγαίναν από τη βλάστηση; Πώς φαίνεται ότι δεν γαλουχήθηκες γαλλιστί... ;)
Απαραίτητη διόρθωση:


> Μετά ξεχάσαμε τις πολεμικές ταινίες, ήρθαν οι μαθητικές κινητοποιήσεις, με αποτέλεσμα το ΛΝΕΓ να μην έχει τους Μακί, αλλά να έχει τη Μ.Α.ΚΙ. «Μαθητική Ανεξάρτητη Κίνηση».


Ε, όχι ακριβώς: η ΜΑΚΙ ήταν το μαθητικό της ΔΑΠ, είχε κάποια (μικρή) παρουσία στα σχολεία τη δεκαετία του '80, αλλά σχέση με μαθητικές κινητοποιήσεις, ακόμα μικρότερη.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 24, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Απαραίτητη διόρθωση:
> η ΜΑΚΙ ήταν το μαθητικό της ΔΑΠ, είχε κάποια (μικρή) παρουσία στα σχολεία τη δεκαετία του '80, αλλά σχέση με μαθητικές κινητοποιήσεις, ακόμα μικρότερη.



Έτσι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2013)

Για τις μαθητικές κινητοποιήσεις έχω τέτοια θολούρα που δεν σκέφτηκα μήπως η λέξη δημιουργούσε οξύμωρο στο συνδυασμό της με τη ΜΑΚΙ.

Αλλά κάνεις λάθος, Μαρίνε, ως προς τη γαλούχηση: όσο κι αν φαίνεται περίεργο, ακόμα και σε μένα πια, είχα γαλλική γαλούχηση. Από την πρώτη δημοτικού μέχρι την τελευταία του εξαταξίου. Μόνο που μας λέγανε για Μολιέρο και Ρακίνα, και δεν είπα ψέματα ότι τους Μακί τους έμαθα από το σινεμά.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 24, 2013)

Α! και δεν κάνατε τίποτα για τη βλάστηση του γαλλικού εξαγώνου;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2013)

Τα σχολικά βιβλία με ένα Κ τη γράφουν. Όμως εγώ δεν τη θυμάμαι από το σχολείο, την έμαθα πιο πρόσφατα και θαύμαξα με αυτά που μαθαίνουν στο σχολείο. 
Τους Μακί φυσικά τους έμαθα στα γαλλικά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2014)

bernardina said:


> ...
> Και τώρα θα μπει ο Δαεμάνος να βάλει The ballad of the Green Berets για να συμπληρωθεί ο οφτοπικισμός. :devil:


Όχι ακριβώς «τώρα», μετά από ενάμιση χρόνο, ούτε ακριβώς πράσινους μπερέδες, αλλά επειδή μου ξέφυγε τότε που έπρεπε:

Black Beret - Clancy Eccles & The Dynamites







Αν και στο νήμα με τα χαμόκλαδα και τη μακία ταιριάζει περισσότερο ο Raspberry beret, εδώ από τους Hindu Love Gods, από την Αθήνα :


----------

